# Who made this?



## jsoleimani (May 17, 2009)

This is a song that I found of a real song that is much longer, this is just a short version for some odd reason, but I would really like to know who sings it, I uploaded it on rapidshare and it is only 1.33mb, don't worry, it is safe, i just want to know the artist so I can find the full version, thanks.

These are three links to the song because each link can only be downloaded 10 times.

http://rapidshare.com/files/234199940/song20master.mp3.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/234200699/song20master.mp3.html

http://rapidshare.com/files/234200963/song20master.mp3.html


----------

